# Payday



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I enjoyed the outcome of todays sale immensely and confirmed a thought I had about starting to catch fur early . A number of guys I know start after coyotes about mid October saying they get just as good a price for early as those I normally get in latre November and on . WRONG. I sent furs in for a guy that hunts same area as me and he starts early , his ave today was $69 US. Mine from late November to mid December was $114 US. .. Same colors , same sizes, same skinner but grade quality was totally different . Sure am glad I waited . :thumbsup: The exchange rate is gonna make a real nice bonus as well . Also had a good outcome from a little test . I had 2 coyotes at the end of last season that were identical . Sent one to last sale and got $80US. Pretty decent , I sent the other one to this sale today and they both graded the same , this one brought $122 US, WHO KNEW ? :frusty:


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Great. Looks like you have had a good year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice season ! Congrats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew you were gonna make more than $10.00 this season. You hauled in some nice fur.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news indeed, next sale should be higher. What was your high and the highest at the auction for yotes?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff C2C, standing by for the secrets of "the test" thinking it has something to do with the belly fur????

time to lace up those Muck boots yer fun time is over........I can see your Pop knocking on the door tomorrow bright and early just-a-pointing at the that rock wall, but he's pointing on the inside....time to make some babies!!!!

be safe at work, you had a fantastic season!!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> I knew you were gonna make more than $10.00 this season. You hauled in some nice fur.
> 
> awprint:


LOL.. Hope so ,it cost $10 each to get em skinned , Im thrilled with the payout , hope others did as well .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the payout !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is awesome. Your hard work and dedication pay off!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> good stuff C2C, standing by for the secrets of "the test" thinking it has something to do with the belly fur????
> 
> time to lace up those Muck boots yer fun time is over........I can see your Pop knocking on the door tomorrow bright and early just-a-pointing at the that rock wall, but he's pointing on the inside....time to make some babies!!!!
> 
> be safe at work, you had a fantastic season!!!


It seems you know me better than I thought . yes my dear old Dad is chomping at the bit now that the calves are close and it has been a great year . Gonna be a looong summer waiting to get at it again but he should now understand why I dont shoot any coyotes after fur season is done with prices like they are . As for the test , I think its just a matter of buyers getting real picky at end of the year and picking up some good fur cheap cause guys dont want to store it . I dont think Ill have anything to carry over this summer as all I have are now gone , a buddy took my last 4 with him today .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on a very good price and a great season C2C!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats C2C ... and here I thought you skinned them yourself.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congrats C2C ... and here I thought you skinned them yourself.


No I have a guy that does it for $10 each .. skinned , stretched sewed and ready for market , and he does a better job than me . He's a good friend and will get a bonus after my last hides sell . He's done over 450 this winter .The exchange rate has just been posted for this last sale and us Canadians get an additional 40% above sale price , gives me an ave of 159.88 each , but remember thats Canadian dollars .. the equivalent of a peso ..lol .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's still a good average, Congrats. You'll be able to buy lots of garlic seed.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> That's still a good average, Congrats. You'll be able to buy lots of garlic seed.


Rick , I think you eat, drink and sleep garlic ..lol .Soon be time to get going again this year .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

C2C said:


> No I have a guy that does it for $10 each .. skinned , stretched sewed and ready for market , and he does a better job than me . He's a good friend and will get a bonus after my last hides sell . He's done over 450 this winter .The exchange rate has just been posted for this last sale and us Canadians get an additional 40% above sale price , gives me an ave of 159.88 each , but remember thats Canadian dollars .. the equivalent of a peso ..lol .


 That's a great deal $10. he must have a skinning machine or he's a madman...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> That's a great deal $10. he must have a skinning machine or he's a madman...


A little of both AZ..He doesnt have a machine , he is one .. He said he could skin one in under 3 mins YA RIGHT I said .. I timed him 2mins 45 seconds .. Then he went on to skin 5 , from hangin first one up to taking last one down in just under 25 mins . No nicks and no holes . He's 5'6" tall , all of 150lbs and I think it has stunted his growth ..lol . He's a member of a hutterite colony here and is getting married later this year and when he does he is required to stop the after hours skinning job .He's gonna be getting a nice wedding gift from our family Im sure gonna miss him , but he has 2 other young guys trained to take over for him . They charge 15$ but still a real good deal .


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL from what I hear our coyote are worth about $10. Apparently the fur here is not very good. Congrats on the nice take. Those prices certainly would help offset the cost of all the snacks i buy and gas I use killing them.


----------

